# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo 30 hectareas en el corazon del Valle Jequetepeque.

## izurita

De ocasion vendo 30 hecatareas de terrenos para desarrollar agricultura en el corazon del valle Jequetepeque . 
Titulo de propiedad en registros publicos , para tramite de permiso de uso de agua , canal a las faldas del terreno , muy buena cantidad de agua en el subsuelos para explotacion , sin problemas de ningun tipo . 
En el valle nunca falta agua , clima ideal para desarrollar agricultura . 
Precio 10 mil dolares por hectarea. 
949419236.Temas similares: LA FALTA DE AGUA TE IMPIDE SEMBRAR: ATENCIÓN VALLE DE JEQUETEPEQUE Y ANEXOS, TENEMOS LA SOLUCIÓN Artículo: Chile: Casi 200 hectáreas de uva de mesa afectadas por la nieve en el Valle de Copiapó Artículo: Arequipa: siembran 100 hectáreas de quinua orgánica en valle de Colca FUNDO  VERDE    "  El Mango"  Cafetal , Valle Jequetepeque  en venta   14,75 ha Aprueban siembra en más de 70 mil hectáreas del valle Chancay

----------

